# Text too small



## nork (Dec 28, 2005)

I finally caved in and replaced my 22 in Sony crt for a 19 in wide screen Samsung Syncmaster 940BW. So far i am not that impressed. But maybe i have the settings wrong so thats why i have posted this. The biggest problem is that text on the internet is too small. In internet 
options\accessories i have nothing ticked off there.
When i go into, say, my computer, the text is fine. I have the resolution at 1280x1024 and the refresh rate at 60. In display properties\settings i have the DPI settings at large. The video card is an nvidia geforce2 mx400 (64mb). In display properties\appearance I have the font size set at large and i have tweaked all the settings in appearance\ advanced to make fonts and other settings larger so that i can see them better. Also, i am using the 15 pin dsub as opposed to the dvi until i get a different video card that has the dvi connector. And my eyesight, with glasses, is good. I am near-sighted, but, again, with glasses my eyesight is fine. Its not my eyes, its the internet text being so small. I notice that in some other programs the 
text is also very small. For instance, "agent ransack", a search program that i use. And i have the same small text problem in notepad but not in wordpad.
Another example, right here in this forum, the "new thread" button, i can hardly see the words "new thread" And most of the other text on that page is small is well. But the thread headings are quite readable.

Can anyone help me out with this?

thank you


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

With your browser open click on the view button at the top and go down to text size, there you can select the size text you want to view while browsing, I think this should give you what you want.


----------



## nork (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry, i forgot to point out that i have already done that, its set to largest.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

try a smaller resolution


----------



## nork (Dec 28, 2005)

If i do that then the text become too small to read.
I

internet options\accessibilities\ i have to click of the setting to ignore font sizes. Then changing the font sizes works and text will become larger. But then it makes a mess of my home page, CNN. But i have heard bad things about CNN home page anyway, maybe i should simply try another home page.


----------



## nork (Dec 28, 2005)

See where it says "POS World Super Store". If i set the view\text to medium, large or largest then the text is all scrambled, letters over top of each other.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well they suggest "Recommended Mode 1440 x 900 60 Hz" so give that a try and see if it helps.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

nork said:


> If i do that then the text become too small to read.
> I
> *The text becomes larger try 1024 x 768*
> 
> internet options\accessibilities\ i have to click of the setting to ignore font sizes. Then changing the font sizes works and text will become larger. But then it makes a mess of my home page, CNN. But i have heard bad things about CNN home page anyway, maybe i should simply try another home page.


----------



## nork (Dec 28, 2005)

I was wondering if i missed that part about the 1440 x 900 at 60hertz. But i see that particular setting is not listed where these settings are: display properties\settings\screen resolution. I also see that if i go to adaptor\list all modes that 1440x900 is not listed there as well.
So maybe i should try another video card?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

It can't hurt, presumably you have installed the latest drivers for both monitor and video card ?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Just like to jump in. You should have the monitor set at its native resolution, which is most likely 1440 x 900. What video card do you have? If it is an nVidia card, you can add it as a custom resolution.


----------



## nork (Dec 28, 2005)

What i meant above was that i must have missed that part when i first installed the monitor, the part about the native resolution being 1440 x 900.
But maybe i did try and found what i found now, that the video card doesnt support that resolution anyway.
I havee changed to 1154x862, closest i can get to 1440 x 900. I have to keep changing text sizes depending on where i am, unless someone has another idea?
thanks


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well it seems the max that card can handle is Max Resolution (external): 2046 x 1536:75 Hz, so I don't know why it wont work, I thought it was more a case of the monitor having to support the display size, which yours obviously does, so assuming you have installed the software for the monitor, if it still isn't there then playing with it checking what boxes are marked etc to get the best you can from it is the best you can do, if you are able to borrow a newer graphics card you could see if the option appears for that.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That is an older card, but you might be able to add a custom resolution. Go into Start > Settings > Control Panel > Display > Settings tab > Advanced... > GeForce2 MX400 > Screen Resolutions & Refresh Rates > Custom Resolutions.

Now add a resolution with a height of 900 pixels, a width of 1440 pixels, a refresh rate of 60 Hz, and a color depth of 32 bits. You can make the refresh rate 75 Hz if your monitor supports it. Then click OK, and it will add it.

If you don't see the option, you can try a little utility called power strip.
http://www.download.com/PowerStrip/3000-2086_4-10395724.html
It will modify the video driver to allow you to use a custom resolution.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

If I missed something, my apologies but:

Right click desktop>properties>settings>advanced>choose custom size than set DPI to a larger percentage instead of using "large"


----------



## nork (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the input.
In the adapter section, all i have is properties, which shows the driver\resources, etc.
There is a section called "list all modes" and it shows a ton of resolutions and refresh rates, but it doesnt list 1440 x 900 and there is no place to add a custom resolution there or anywhere else that i can see. I will keep looking.

I do have the video card driver installed and i do have the monitor driver installed. I got the monitor driver from the net so its the newest. The video card driver may or may not be the newest, i dont know.
Thanks for the tip on "DPI"
I have changed resolution to 1154x862 at 60hertz, closest i can get to 1440 x 900


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Is the issue resolved?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

If not solved, then back to what hwm gave you earlier. 



hwm said:


> set DPI to a larger percentage instead of using "large"


 Start, Control Panel, Display, Settings, Advanced, Change DPI settings to between 104 and 108...SAVE.....that should make your text larger.


----------



## nork (Dec 28, 2005)

Its not resolved. I emailed Samsung and got this back, so maybe its a limitation of the video card at present. Here what i got:

This is not a problem with the monitor or the monitor drivers. This is a limitation of your video card not able to produce the needed resolution. You can contact Nvidia for further support on the matter. www.nvidia.com 
I will recommend to install the latest drivers offered by Nvidia for your graphic board. It is possible that the resolution you need to use is not offered by the hardware installed in your computer.
Please contact your computer or video card manufacturer for further support on the video card inside your computer.
If you cannot use the native resolution of 1440*900 you will not obtain a 1:1 ratio. Using another resolution will produce abnormal results on the screen.
So perhaps i should get the latest drivers for my vid card?
I think thats the way to go. What do you think?
Now, i dont have a lot of experience with Nvidia and i think i remember issues about uninstalling and re-installing nvidia drivers. Is that so and how do i go about this?

Thanks a lot for the help and advice so far!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Look under my signature for a video card unistall instruction and program.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Once you have the latest driver, give the power strip utility a try, that might allow you to get the 1440 x 900 resolution.


----------



## nork (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey, thanks very much, i will use one of the progs on there and install new drivers.
I take it that when i uninstall the video drivers that the system will revert to standard windows default driver?
Same as with a crt monitor?

Then i will install power strip if needed. Is this a free prog?


----------

